# Help Me Name!



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I am awful with coming up with names. I need some help, if ya'll with creative minds can chip in.

This is a doeling from Pelican Acres. Got her on Friday so Dulce de Leche isn't without a friend, since I lost Honey :sigh:

Anyway, this delightful little girl needs a name! She kinda looks like a belted galloway cow, with her blaze (symmetrical, one on each side). I'd rather not name her Oreo, haha, I think there are a lot of goats named Oreo out there.










I turn my back and where is she? On top of all the hay bales, the little rascal!









"Nooo, why did you take me off the mountain of delicious, delicious hay!?"


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Stacykins- What a cutie! I am glad you are enjoying her. Sorry to hear about Honey What happened to her? I'm always so sad when I lose a goat.. I love them so much, it hurts when they leave this world. Anyway, on a happier note, a name for the doeling... Hmm. What's her personality like? Maybe something like Crescent (as in the Moon phase), Eclipse or Dot (for some reason, I think she kind of looks like a "Dot"). I hope this helps you..


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So sorry about honeysuckle.

for name ideas:
Lady Rascal
Black Moon
Godiva (since Dulce de Leche is a candy)
Ursula
Jersey Girl (idk why, I just like it lol)
Wild One
Silver Lining

thats all I have for now lol


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

sorry bout honey
Heres some names

quicksilver
little lottie
New moon
calypso
eclispe
blaze
Burning ember


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

I love theme names, and since you have Dulce De Leche, I was trying to think up black and white candies that had names that were cute. All I could think of was Peppermint Patty.

But thinking about candies I remember Spree candies and thought that would be a cute name, or Esprit would be good for her because she is lively and spirited.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you all for the help! Naming is SO hard! Still not sure what to name here, haha. She is still acting shy, but moving to a new home is a big change. When I hold her, she turns into jelly in my arms and just snuggles in. 

ETgoatygirl, I lost Honeysuckle to bloat complications. I treated her and she seemed to improve, but alas, not the case.


----------



## BiglerKnob (May 18, 2012)

Dark Lady
Spitfire
Moondancer
But with such a sweet temperment, Candy or ice cream names might be more appropriate?
Fudge Brownie
Godiva
Peppermint Patty


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe you already named her :wink: Rascal. She's adorable! How 'bout:

Scamp
Scamper
LoveBug
Loved the names Eclipse and Silver Lining -- very nice!
HalfMoon Honey (after the dear friend you lost -- so sorry about that!)


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thin Mint ~ "Minty"
Cookies N Cream ~ "Cookie"
Klondike
Ice cream Sandwich
S'mores


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Did you pick a name?


----------



## Fimbrithil (Jun 21, 2012)

angelica and by the way she looks gloated


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Are you going to show her. I love coming up with fancy show names. What are her sire and dam's name. onder: Since you have a Dulce de Leche how about.... Dulce de Hermoso. I think it's pretty.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Gosh, I forgot to update. 

Her informal name is Suzie Q. I have not yet registered her yet, and am still thinking her registered name will be different. I like name themes very much. But the breeder had nicknamed her Suzie Q, and it kinda stuck. She'll be called that, even if it is different on paper! I am so indecisive! 

Her dam is Shere Country Ex Suri (whose sire is Excalibur) and the sire is *B Old Mountain Farm Black Tulip. 

Dulce de Leche was named after a spanish food theme, because her mother was Happy Tailz Queto Taco Bell, haha.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

How about:
Pelican Acres Sunny Suzie
Pelican Acres Gummy Bear
Pelican Acres Suzie the Doozie
Pelican Acres Catch the Wave
Pelican Acres Gallowaya
Pelican Acres Catch the Moon
Pelican Acres Falling Star
Pelican Acres Kiss Me I'm Irish
Pelican Acres Double Stuffed

lol I'm just being random now so I'll stop xD


----------

